# Senior Discounts (You must ask for them!!)



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

As I  was waiting in line behind an older gentleman at Wendy's recently,I  heard him ask for his senior discount. The girl at the register  apologized and 
 charged him less. When I asked the man what the discount was, he told me that
 seniors over age 55 ...get 10% off everything on the menu, every day. (But you need to ASK for your discount.)
 Being of 'that' age myself, I figured I might as well ask for the discount too.
 this incident prompted me to do some research, and I came across a list  of restaurants, supermarkets, department stores, travel deals and other  types of offers giving various discounts with different age  requirements. I was actually surprised to see how many there are and  howsome of them start at the young age of 50 .
 This list may not only be useful for you, but for your friends and family too.
 Dunkin Donuts gives free coffee to people over 55 .
 If you're paying for a cup every day, you might want to start getting it for FREE.
 YOU must ASK for your discount !
_* RESTAURANTS:
 Applebee's: 15% off with Golden Apple Card (60+)
 Arby's: 10% off ( 55 +)
 Ben & Jerry's: 10% off (60+)
 Bennigan's: discount varies by location (60+)
 Bob's Big Boy: discount varies by location (60+)
 Boston Market: 10% off (65+)
 Burger King: 10% off (60+)
 Chick-Fil-A: 10% off or free small drink or coffee ( 55+)
 Chili's: 10% off ( 55+)
 CiCi's Pizza: 10% off (60+)
 Denny's: 10% off, 20% off for AARP members ( 55 +)
 Dunkin' Donuts: 10% off or free coffee ( 55+)
 Einstein's Bagels: 10% off baker's dozen of bagels (60+)
 Fuddrucker's: 10% off any senior platter ( 55+)
 Gatti's Pizza: 10% off (60+)
 Golden Corral: 10% off (60+)
 Hardee's: $0.33 beverages everyday (65+)
 IHOP: 10% off ( 55+)
 Jack in the Box: up to 20% off ( 55+)
 KFC: free small drink with any meal ( 55+)
 Krispy Kreme: 10% off ( 50+)
 Long John Silver's: various discounts at locations ( 55+)
 McDonald's: discounts on coffee everyday ( 55+)
 Mrs. Fields: 10% off at participating locations (60+)
 Shoney's: 10% off
 Sonic: 10% off or free beverage (60+)
 Steak 'n Shake: 10% off every Monday & Tuesday ( 50+)
 Subway: 10% off (60+)
 Sweet Tomatoes: 10% off (62+)
 Taco Bell : 5% off; free beverages for seniors (65+)
 TCBY: 10% off ( 55+)
 Tea Room Cafe: 10% off ( 50+)
 Village Inn: 10% off (60+)
 Waffle House: 10% off every Monday (60+)
 Wendy's: 10% off ( 55 +)
 Whataburger: 10% off (62+)
 White Castle: 10% off (62+) This is for me ... if I ever see one again.
*_
_* RETAIL & APPAREL :
 Banana Republic: 30% off ( 50 +)
 Bealls: 20% off first Tuesday of each month ( 50 +)
 Belk's: 15% off first Tuesday of every month ( 55 +)
 Big Lots: 30% off
 Bon-Ton Department Stores: 15% off on senior discount days ( 55 +)
 C.J. Banks: 10% off every Wednesday (50+)
 Clarks : 10% off (62+)
 Dress Barn: 20% off ( 55+)
 Goodwill: 10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
 Hallmark: 10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
 Kmart: 40% off (Wednesdays only) ( 50+)
 Kohl's: 15% off (60+)Modell's Sporting Goods: 30% off
 Rite Aid: 10% off on Tuesdays & 10% off prescriptions
 Ross Stores: 10% off every Tuesday ( 55+)
 The Salvation Army Thrift Stores: up to 50% off ( 55+)
 Stein Mart: 20% off red dot/clearance items first Monday of every month ( 55 +)*_
_* GROCERY :
 Albertson's: 10% off first Wednesday of each month ( 55 +)
 American Discount Stores: 10% off every Monday ( 50 +)
 Compare Foods Supermarket: 10% off every Wednesday (60+)
 DeCicco Family Markets: 5% off every Wednesday (60+)
 Food Lion: 60% off every Monday (60+)
 Fry's Supermarket: free Fry's VIP Club Membership & 10% off every Monday ( 55 +)
 Great Valu Food Store: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
 Gristedes Supermarket: 10% off every Tuesday (60+)
 Harris Teeter: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
 Hy-Vee: 5% off one day a week (date varies by location)
 Kroger: 10% off (date varies by location)
 Morton Williams Supermarket: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
 The Plant Shed: 10% off every Tuesday ( 50 +)
 Publix: 15% off every Wednesday ( 55 +)
 Rogers Marketplace: 5% off every Thursday (60+)
 Uncle Guiseppe's Marketplace: 15% off (62+)*_
_* TRAVEL :
 Airlines:
 Alaska Airlines: 50% off (65+)
 American Airlines: various discounts for 50% off non-peak periods  (Tuesdays - Thursdays) (62+)and up (call before booking for discount)
 Continental Airlines: no initiation fee for Continental Presidents Club & special fares for select destinations
 Southwest Airlines: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
 United Airlines: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
 U.S. Airways: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
 Rail:
 Amtrak: 15% off (62+)
 Bus:
 Greyhound: 15% off (62+)
 Trailways Transportation System: various discounts for ages 50+*_
_* Car Rental:
 Alamo Car Rental: up to 25% off for AARP members
 Avis: up to 25% off for AARP members
 Budget Rental Cars: 40% off; up to 50% off for AARP members ( 50+)
 Dollar Rent-A-Car: 10% off ( 50+) Enterprise Rent-A-Car: 5% off for AARP members Hertz: up to 25% off for AARP members
 National Rent-A-Car: up to 30% off for AARP members*_
_* Overnight Accommodations:
 Holiday Inn: 20-40% off depending on location (62+)
 Best Western: 40% off (55+)
 Cambria Suites: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Waldorf Astoria - NYC $5,000 off nightly rate for Presidential Suite (55 +)
 Clarion Motels: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Comfort Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Comfort Suites: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Econo Lodge: 40% off (60+)
 Hampton Inns & Suites: 40% off when booked 72 hours in advance
 Hyatt Hotels: 25%-50% off (62+)
 InterContinental Hotels Group: various discounts at all hotels (65+)
 Mainstay Suites: 10% off with Mature Traveler's Discount (50+); 20%-30% off (60+)
 Marriott Hotels: 25% off (62+)
 Motel 6: Stay Free Sunday nights (60+)
 Myrtle Beach Resort: 30% off ( 55 +)
 Quality Inn: 40%-50% off (60+)
 Rodeway Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Sleep Inn: 40% off (60+)*_
_* ACTIVITIES & ENTERTAINMENT ;:
 AMC Theaters: up to 30% off ( 55 +)
 Bally Total Fitness: $100 off memberships (62+)
 Busch Gardens Tampa, FL: $13 off one-day tickets ( 50 +)
 Carmike Cinemas: 35% off (65+)
 Cinemark/Century Theaters: up to 35% off
 Massage Envy - NYC 20% off all "Happy Endings" (62 +)
 U.S. National Parks: $10 lifetime pass; 50% off additional services including camping (62+)
 Regal Cinemas: 50% off Ripley's Believe it or Not: @ off one-day ticket ( 55 +)
 SeaWorld, Orlando , FL : $3 off one-day tickets ( 50 +)*_
_* CELL PHONE DISCOUNTS :
 AT&T: Special Senior Nation 200 Plan $19.99/month (65+)
 Jitterbug: $10/month cell phone service ( 50 +)
 Verizon Wireless: Verizon Nationwide 65 Plus Plan $29.99/month (65+).*_
_* MISCELLANEOUS:
 Great Clips: $8 off hair cuts (60+)*_
_*Supercuts: $8 off haircuts (60+)*_

 NOW, go out there and claim your discounts - - and remember -- *YOU must ASK for discount* ---- no ask, no discount.
 I Know everyone knows someone over 50 please pass the one on!!!!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 21, 2014)

I need to print this out and put in my car. I rarely ask.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 21, 2014)

Good info.....thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

I recently asked at my Albertson's supermarket, I think it's the first Wednesday of every month for the 10% senior discount, adds up if you purposely buy expensive things on that day like I did, shrimp, crab legs, ham, etc.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 21, 2014)

Good list thanks, most times I play the senior card everywhere.  It's good to have a list to be forewarned.  Thanks again.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going to print it out also! Thanks! Proves that one can get discounts without donating to the aarp machine!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> I'm going to print it out also! Thanks! Proves that one can get discounts without donating to the aarp machine!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 8, 2015)

I went to the Publix store in my town (in Georgia) and asked for the 15% and she stated it was only offered in their Atlanta, Ga stores.
Then I went to Kmart for the 40% off.  They practically threw me out of the store.
I am scared to ask anywhere else, embarrassing.  It is terrible to be old and feel like you are begging.
If anyone has any help concerning discounts, please let me know.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 8, 2015)

But, But Ken that would mean I'd have to admit I'm not 39!!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2015)

I play the senior discount card relentlessly and without shame.  And any other discount I can get.  I ask...the worst they can say is "no".   I learned bargaining in the bazaars of Istanbul and I am a master.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 8, 2015)

I wonder if it would do any good to call the corporate headquarters?. I think I can do my bargaining on the phone better. :•)


----------



## avrp (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow Ken, :thanks:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 9, 2015)

Wife uses my AARP card at Denny's. We get a little bit bigger discount that what my VA card gives. 

If someone was to give my wife and I any "slack" about asking for Senior discounts, I would look at them and say "well, we'll just see what your Corporate Office has to say about this!" And then, remember the location and the managers name.........write it down when I get to my vehicle. Fortunately, we haven't had to go that route yet.

Bottom line: Don't mess with me about my Senior Discounts when I ask for them!


----------

